# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Bi-fold doors - top extending arms - where to find replacements?

## auslan

hi all, 
Searched this forum and found references to Cowdroy as a supplier, but they don't have such - as listed on their website. Nor DoorsPlus, in that their bi-fold doors use a fixed track above the doors.  The problem is that these bi-fold doors end up 90 degree to the wall at the OPEN position. 
Our residence has 2 bi-fold doors (4 panels), and used to have "extending arms" on the top side, so that the opened doors would sit flush with the surrounding walls at 180 degree. Enclosed photo shows missing the extending arms. Do you know where one can find such replacements? 
ta,   auslan

----------


## Bedford

Not sure if they have what you want, but you could try Lincoln Sentry, Bi-Fold Door Hardware - Lincoln Sentry Group

----------


## Gaza

Best beat would be access hardware at Alexandria you will need to take sample, they have huge range of door hardware from all manufacters

----------


## auslan

Thanks for these - I've already contacted a few other suppliers - Brio, Centor, also Lincoln [suggested by Bedford]. No luck, so I'll pop over down to Access Hardware if I'm in that area soon. 
Existing (broken) fittings have no name and I have no idea which firm supplied these doors when (must be over 10 years ago) just for the mention. 
-auslan

----------

